# Lavonia, GA Black Male in AC



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Lavonia, GA | Darius

  
  
*Darius
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Lavonia, GA *

Large • Adult • Male 

    
Adoption Fee: Cat-$45 Dog -$55 Adoption Fee includes Spay/Neuter and Rabies shot.Darius is a wild boy that needs to get out of here to a home with someone who will give him plenty of love and exercise! He is very affectionate and likes to play.

*More about Darius*


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

adopted


----------

